# ATLAS TH42 TABLE



## minsk (Jul 12, 2019)

So was there ever a table made for the th42. i was tlaking to a guy that deas in older machinery...he thought they made a wooden table with drawers for it.
curious in pittsburgh


minsk


----------



## Tinkertoy1941 (Jul 12, 2019)

ORIGINAL VINTAGE ATLAS 10 INCH METAL LATHE BENCH CABINET BASE USA Atlas Press CO  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL VINTAGE ATLAS 10 INCH METAL LATHE BENCH CABINET BASE USA Atlas Press CO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## bill70j (Jul 12, 2019)

minsk said:


> So was there ever a table made for the th42. i was tlaking to a guy that deas in older machinery...he thought they made a wooden table with drawers for it.
> curious in pittsburgh
> 
> 
> minsk



Minsk:

There is an Atlas catalogue entitled "Atlas Modern Equipment," catalogue No. 45, dated May, 1945 that shows the hardwood cabinets and the floor stands that Atlas sold for their lathes with 36", 42", 48", and 54" bed lengths. They are shown on page 13 of the catalogue.

Robert Downs may have uploaded that catalogue to this site. I took a quick look in the Downloads section, but didn't see it. If you would like a PDF of it, PM me and I will email it to you.

I used their hardwood cabinet as a model for the stand I built for my QC42. It is stout, rigid, and does have drawers.

HTH,  Bill


----------



## minsk (Jul 12, 2019)

bill70j said:


> Minsk:
> 
> There is an Atlas catalogue entitled "Atlas Modern Equipment," catalogue No. 45, dated May, 1945 that shows the hardwood cabinets and the floor stands that Atlas sold for their lathes with 36", 42", 48", and 54" bed lengths. They are shown on page 13 of the catalogue.
> 
> ...


thanx bill...i may use a craftsman stand...i ahve an opporunity to get one for 200 bux...its pretty nice..i would have to weld a little bracket for the motor.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 12, 2019)

minsk said:


> So was there ever a table made for the th42. i was tlaking to a guy that deas in older machinery...he thought they made a wooden table with drawers for it.
> curious in pittsburgh
> minsk



Table, no.  What they did build was three models of hardwood cabinet.  The smallest one was for the mill and shaper.  The next size was for the 6" and the10" and 12" x 18 and x 24" lathes.  The largest one was for the 10" and 12" x 30" and 36".  The 1943 2-page bulletin on these is in Downloads.  So are several of the catalogs both Atlas and Craftsman.  They are in the A/C Catalogs folder, category or directory.

After the War, they built a steel cabinet for the mill and shaper bu don't seem to have built a steel cabinet until 1958 when the cabinet version of the new 12" model came out.


----------



## minsk (Jul 13, 2019)

im thinking of retro fitting this one...i think my motor will hang out the back a bit...ill fab a little mount and weld it on.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 13, 2019)

Interesting.  I wonder what machine it was originally made for?


----------



## minsk (Jul 13, 2019)

it think the owner said from a  more modern atlas. 70s. my other option is get a nice rolling tool chest and mount it on that..i like the idea of having all the drawers.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 13, 2019)

First, although it might have at one time had an Atlas lathe sitting on it, I know of no Atlas or Clausing-Atlas catalog from the 1960's or 1970's that shows such a cabinet.  There were two types of steel cabinets made but neither one looked like this one.

As far as starting with a rolling tool chest instead, it has two disadvantages.  It does not have a full length drip pan (and I would not want any lathe without one).  And is has rollers and no provision for solidly anchoring it to the slab or floor.  Which I consider as critical.


----------



## minsk (Jul 13, 2019)

wa5cab said:


> First, although it might have at one time had an Atlas lathe sitting on it, I know of no Atlas or Clausing-Atlas catalog from the 1960's or 1970's that shows such a cabinet.  There were two types of steel cabinets made but neither one looked like this one.
> 
> As far as starting with a rolling tool chest instead, it has two disadvantages.  It does not have a full length drip pan (and I would not want any lathe without one).  And is has rollers and no provision for solidly anchoring it to the slab or floor.  Which I consider as critical.



true...i would do elevator feet...good point on the  drip pan , i could fab one up.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 13, 2019)

minsk said:


> im thinking of retro fitting this one...i think my motor will hang out the back a bit...ill fab a little mount and weld it on.
> 
> View attachment 298289


If you can pick this bench up for a good price I think you would be much happier with having both drawers and shelves along with a full length drip pan.  Done right you could put together a very nice custom made "tool organizer" to Utilize those shelves more efficiently.  For instance, make some chuck mounting/removal sleds that hold the chucks so that they line up directly with the spindle so that you do not have to hold its weight  as you install or remove them.  You could mount a slide out collet rack directly under the drip pan etc...  plus you get that very cool Almost "Original" OEM bench look not to mention the quality is probably gonna be much better then a comparatively priced rolling chest. Anyway, thats my $0.02 worth of thoughts....


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 15, 2019)

minsk said:


> im thinking of retro fitting this one...i think my motor will hang out the back a bit...ill fab a little mount and weld it on.
> 
> View attachment 298289


That's a super nice bench for an Atlas.  A DuPont overhaul and leveling feet will put you on your way, and you'll get way more utility out of that cabinet than you would the original Atlas cast iron legs.

I bought my Atlas with a sturdy base cabinet from a 1960's lithograph printing press as a bench.  I think there are a lot of viable solutions out there.  Usable storage, a solid base, and easy chip cleaning are what I would consider the most important things to look for.


----------



## minsk (Jul 15, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> That's a super nice bench for an Atlas.  A DuPont overhaul and leveling feet will put you on your way, and you'll get way more utility out of that cabinet than you would the original Atlas cast iron legs.
> 
> I bought my Atlas with a sturdy base cabinet from a 1960's lithograph printing press as a bench.  I think there are a lot of viable solutions out there.  Usable storage, a solid base, and easy chip cleaning are what I would consider the most important things to look for.


agreed.
i think i will get the custom cabinet...turns out it was home made not an Atlas. ill paint it a nice machinist gray with some levelling feet. 
done. ill post pics when the project is complete. i love the idea of having drawers...ill put some pelican case foam in them so i can organize my tools tidily. i dont like things hanging on the walls ..im odd like that


----------

